
The Problem with Stories About Dangerous Coronavirus Mutations - rwmj
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/05/coronavirus-strains-transmissible/611239/
======
chrisma0
I did not know that the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS)
has a special, "contributed" publications track which allows authors to choose
who will review their papers, available only to members. The linked Nature
article has an interesting overview of the 13 "power users" of this track:
[https://www.nature.com/news/scientific-publishing-the-
inside...](https://www.nature.com/news/scientific-publishing-the-inside-
track-1.15424)

